# Hoover Musky??



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

OK, I know this sounds fishy to a lot of folks on here. Count me in that group, as well. However, two gentlemen who were fishing in a tourney on Saturday, were convinced that they had boated a musky. At first, I thought they were just joking with me. So I went along with the joke, laughing it up and was about to say that I had just landed a tuna...but then I realized they appeared to be serious. I asked to see it, and one of the gentelmen said it was too big for the livewell and they had to put it in the bed of the truck. 

I was going to ask if it was maybe another species of fish, perhaps a gar, but they both looked like two very experienced fishermen and had the look as if they knew what they were talking about and wouldn't take kindly to some random fisherman questioning their fish identification skills. They said it was about 3' long, somewhere in the vicinity of 25+ pounds and wondering aloud what the state record was. Authentic, starry-eyed jubilation.

I dunno... I was confused. Never heard, or have seen Musky in Hoover. I asked them if they ever logged onto OGF and they threw looks at each other as if I had asked, "did you just see the greased pig swim by in a pink tutu?" I took that as a "no", so I bade them a good day and much luck.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

I was told somebody fishing a Bass Tourney over there this weekend caught a 40"er. Source was reliable.


----------



## Bassinb4sunup (Sep 23, 2009)

I heard the same thing. My buddy was out there and said he actually seen it.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy crap, guys. If there is confirmation... wow is all I can say.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There is a transport pipe from Alum to Hoover. It could have swam through the pipe when it was still small(first stocked), and then grew to a larger size over the years. It's quite possible, but an extremely rare possibility.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

There is a screen preventing any large objects from entering the pipe from Alum to Hoover. I don't think that's how it got there. It was either transplanted or a remnant of past muskie stockings at Hoover. You hear about one or two a year coming out of Hoover.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I am pretty sure they were in there yrs ago. It wouldnt be that hard to transport a small one from alum to hoover aether i always wondered why they picked alum over hoover for the stocking program.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a neighbor that is a fisheries biologist for OSU who has done some research on Hoover. He has confirmed Muskie in Hoover as well, he said the pipe that conencts the two is one of the ways there came to Hoover. The other is by the muskie eggs getting onto ducks and geese during the spawn and when they go to different lakes they are deposited to them.

You never know whats swimming in your lakes, he said last year at Alum Creek they did some electro shocking and they netted a piranha.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i've never seen one come from hoover,but have heard of a couple catches from reliable sources.also heard from a reliable source how at least a couple got in there,but that's all i'm saying.

btw,a typical 36-40 incher would weigh nowhere clso to 25 pounds.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FishThis said:


> He has confirmed Muskie in Hoover as well, he said the pipe that conencts the two is one of the ways there came to Hoover.


Seeing as there is a mesh screen filtering anything larger than 3/8" wide, I don't think the muskie would make it though....as I mentioned before. The fish had to have been transplanted, or are a remnant stock of muskie.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

The screen hasn't been there forever.


----------



## Hooksetter (May 17, 2009)

I have been with Jim Horan netting shad and caught a muskie in the throw net that was 3 years ago I think. I know or 2 size classes of muskie in Hoover....36" and 42"...From bass fishing there I would guess their numbers to be ablout 10 fish. 

Hooksetter


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FishThis said:


> The screen hasn't been there forever.


It has since 1975...lol. They were STOCKING Hoover at that time with Muskie.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Nope, you're wrong, lol.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

There was a story that made the paper a few years back about a guy who in consecutive years caught the only recorded muskie in hoover, as of recent I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is the headline it won't let you read the article, but I believe it goes on to say he caught 2. It was May 14, 2006. http://www.accessmylibrary.com/article-1G1-145765039/angler-rare-company-gahanna.html


hope the link works


----------



## river rat 101 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have also heard of a few muskies being pulled out of Hoover. Have to agree with the size however, According to average lenght to weight ratios a 40" pike would be close to 20 pounds. A twenty five pound fish would have to be near 50".


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FishThis said:


> Nope, you're wrong, lol.


I've seen the screen with my own eyes. Just trying to help you get your facts straight broski, lol.


----------



## Bassinb4sunup (Sep 23, 2009)

river rat 101 said:


> I have also heard of a few muskies being pulled out of Hoover. Have to agree with the size however, According to average lenght to weight ratios a 40" pike would be close to 20 pounds. A twenty five pound fish would have to be near 50".



I agree with you mostly. More times than not you would be right, but thats not to say one of these fish haven't been eating very healthy. Just a couple of weeks ago I caught a river smallie that was only 14-15" and weighed nearly 4 lbs. Fattest smallie i've ever caught. It felt like a 20" fish.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

while it may be highly unlikely for a 40 inch fish to weigh 25 pounds,it is also much easier to attain 25 pounds at much less than 50 inches.
this fish was by no means on the slimfast diet plan,but also not busting at the seams.
22 pounds and 44 inches,which is probably close to average ratio.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> I've seen the screen with my own eyes. Just trying to help you get your facts straight broski, lol.


You've probably seen it in the past few years, however screen has not been there since 75, bro.

That's a fact.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FishThis said:


> You've probably seen it in the past few years, however screen has not been there since 75, bro.
> 
> That's a fact.


When was it installed then?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I was at the tournament it was a 20lber. I personally know of a individual who took muskys that were smaller from Alum and put them in Hoover. This is the third fish to be caught in 2 years. I guess they grew pretty well. Those fish were put in Hoover 10 years ago.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

alumking said:


> I was at the tournament it was a 20lber. I personally know of a individual who took muskys that were smaller from Alum and put them in Hoover. This is the third fish to be caught in 2 years. I guess they grew pretty well. Those fish were put in Hoover 10 years ago.


Well let's see here. 

You were there and know it was a 20 lber. Is that because you saw it weighed on the scale? Is it because you saw the fish? Is it because that's what you were told? If so, not much different than what's going on here.

Secondly, did your friend know that transporting fish from one public water source to another is illegal, and was 10 years ago as well?

Growth rate analysis for the Alum musky stocking program showed fish were reaching the 44-46" size range by year 5. I would expect it to be that much or more in Hoover especially with a lack of competition from other musky for the best habitat. Most musky in Ohio do not live to age 10, but the few that do would be in the 49-52" size range. A musky that size would be 25+ lbs. However, the original post referred to it as 3 feet long(which is 36"s). If the guessitmate was off by 2" the fish would still not have come close to 25 lbs. Could have been close to 20 though.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Why is it everyone is so critical? Bottom line is we will never know how that specific fish ended up in Hoover, its all speculation. If you look at the original post he stated the fish was ABOUT 3ft. long, there were never any true measurements on the length given! Give it up. It was a big musky PERIOD! I believe a 20lber is very possible out of there and credit should be given to the angler who caught it! Now try and do something more constructive and learn how to catch a big musky.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is something to think about. If a Muskie was caught in big walnut creek south of Morse Rd. Where did it come from? I was told Hoover when I caught it back in 1968. The Muskie was 39 1/2" long and weighed 14/ 1/2 lbs. It was weighed at Harry and Dot's bait store.


GarryS


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> Secondly, did your friend know that transporting fish from one public water source to another is illegal, and was 10 years ago as well?


im sure he did. but that doesnt stop most ppl!



> This is the third fish to be caught in 2 years. I guess they grew pretty well. Those fish were put in Hoover 10 years ago.


and im sure however the musky got in hoover it would grown well via if it got transported, thru the pipe or was stocked there 10 years ago, i believe there are so many crappie in hoover, imo, waaaaay more than alum, that a musky would thrive much better at hoover than alum. not to mention i know alumking has seen his fair share of musky from alum, and if he seen it then it would be an accurate guess on the weight.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I used to fish Hoover several times a week in the late 70's to mid 80's and know of a few that were caught back then. I saw one sunning itself up by the floating island that would have gone mid 40's in length, easily. Had one boated by a buddy in my boat (about 30") & had a couple hooked that weren't landed.
There have been a few in there for a long time, where this one came from is a pure guess. Would think that there are a couple hawgs in there, too !!
T


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Jeez. On a side note, I wonder why they quit stocking hoover?


----------



## Timmypage16 (Jul 12, 2005)

So how do we get them to start stocking hoover with musky again? I dont know of anyone who would complain about having another place in town with the chance to catch a musky.


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

My only question is why??? Why would you keep that fish? I can't contemplate keeping a rare fish (to Hoover), I guess some people will keep anything. 1 fish a year being caught there a year and you eat it??


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> My only question is why??? Why would you keep that fish? I can't contemplate keeping a rare fish (to Hoover), I guess some people will keep anything. 1 fish a year being caught there a year and you eat it??


just curious who your rant was aimed at.i didn't see anyone post that they ate a musky from hoover


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

A lot of times when people catch fish that don't belong in that body of water, they remove it. Just a thought.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Dandaman, If he has a valid Ohio fishing license and he caught it legally, Why can't he eat it or keep it?? His license money(just like yours) goes to Ohio fishing and restocking of Ohio waters!


----------



## Bassinb4sunup (Sep 23, 2009)

ok....

So I've been reading over this post for about what? two weeks? GET OVER IT!!! I never thought something like this could bring out the bitching the way that it has. If I caught a big ol' muskie out of hoover I'm mounting that SOB.  Personally, I think most of the negative responses to this thread have all came from jealousy. You didn't catch it. Yea that sucks for you. But dont try and take away the good feelings that those particular anglers have for catching such a rare fish from hoover. I applaud that angler on a great catch!!!


----------

